# Campfire Sweet Corn (Or Grilled)



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

​Corn on the cob is a delicious camping treat. I know there are many ways to cook corn, and some easier, but I sure love it this way. 

If we are camping we do this on a cooking rack over a campfire, but can also be done on a gas grill or on a charcoal grill. This is what I do at home.

Sometimes I will pull back the husk on each cob about half way or so, and get out as much of the corn silk as I can, and close the husk back up. Most of the time, I just leave the corn husk alone, and just take a stout pair or scissors and cut off the top of the cob with all the hair, and then cut off the bottom, making sure not to get to close to the actual corn inside.

Run you some cold water in the sink or bin, just enough to cover the corn. It will float, I just usually spin it here and there when I think about it. Sprinkle some kosher salt on top and mix it all around (optional). Maybe a handful or so (cup to cup and 1/2)

I generally soak the corn for about an hour and then place on the cooking grate, grill, or whatever your cooking with. Turn them every 5-10 minutes so the husk dont catch on fire and you cook them evenly. How long really depends on how hot of a fire you have. It will take between 30 minutes to an hour depending. You want the husk to get a nice char, dont worry, the inside is not burning, only the outside. You can give the corn a slight squeeze when you wonder if its ready, it will be softer.

Shuck, butter, eat :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I miss corn on the cob!!!!!!!!! This recipe sounds delicious!!!


----------



## roycedevon (Jan 23, 2009)

There are different theories about how best to cook corn on a grill. Sometimes we soak the corn in its husks, and then throw the un-husked corn straight on the grill, cooking for about 2-3 minutes per side, which works fine, but what you get is basically steamed corn


----------



## killan (Apr 7, 2009)

Is there really a theory how to cook a corn on the grill? My question how to you want to cook a corn grilled it or steamed it. If you want to steamed it, just remove husk and live thin husk on it and put it in a deep skillet an put water and boil it. If you want to grill it , you can grill it without husk or you can grill with few husk on it. Pretty simple. Killan, Florida Gulf Coast


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

Either way, yummmmmmmmmm....
Can't wait til good corn time!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

One of our favorites too, we grill corn weekly during the season.


----------



## southrnbound (Feb 24, 2009)

Does it taste burned or scorched? I have seen others make it on the grill but have been to chicken to try it myself.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Not at all, it looks like it burns, but as long as you dont burn the kernels, its some mighty good eating corn! You can do it a safer way as well, but it takes longer. Soak the corn in water (without shucking it) for about an hour. Then grill it, but it will take much longer to cook this way, bout an hour it seems. You can tell when its getting done by squeezing it a bit for tenderness.

Funny, we just got through eating some grilled corn on the cob, with a side of salmon


----------



## frolic1972campernewbies (Apr 17, 2009)

I love corn this way! I haven't cooked it over a camp fire yet but I have been grilling corn using your same method for years and, to me, its the only way to eat corn....uhmmm excuse me I need to fire up the grill  Great recipe.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

That corn on the cob is difficult to beat.

When I cook it, I'll break it in half and give each person 1/2 of the cob. It seems like most people do not eat the whole thing. With giving each person 1/2, it appears that three is less waste.


----------

